# NEW DHT (Dirty Hand Tools) 35 Ton Log Splitter



## DHT (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We just wanted to let you know that we now have a 35 ton unit available through most of our sales channels. For those that want the biggest and baddest we have to offer, out 35 ton log splitter has a 9" foot plate, 9" wedge, CH395 Kohler and 17.5 GPM pump.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like a nice splitter, BUT that filter and oil line hanging down would be a problem for me. Sometimes I split in the woods, and pulling a splitter into the woods with those so low, is just asking for problems. They could AT LEAST put decent protection around it.

I think there should be a "option" to get rid of that "foot" too, and replace it with a 12" wedge. Having the wedge on the end of the beam, really IS a big improvement on a splitter.

SR


----------



## zogger (Jun 30, 2014)

I dunno...it might be a little wuss...good for them little Christmas trees ya'all got out there...tell ya whut.. I won't charge a penny, just ship one out here, I'll run some monstah georgia hardwoods through it, including twisted up pasture and yard trees...say around..ohh..I'll give it a good workout, 50 cord or so, over about a year...then I'll write a nice little review.

What a deal for you!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jun 30, 2014)

Where is this made? What make and model pump? I have never seen a 17.5 GPM pump before..... Who makes the control valve?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like a speeco, Oregon splitter to me


----------



## Zale (Jun 30, 2014)

How much?


----------



## DHT (Jul 1, 2014)

Zale said:


> How much?


I think most places are selling them for $1899.


----------



## DHT (Jul 1, 2014)

zogger said:


> I dunno...it might be a little wuss...good for them little Christmas trees ya'all got out there...tell ya whut.. I won't charge a penny, just ship one out here, I'll run some monstah georgia hardwoods through it, including twisted up pasture and yard trees...say around..ohh..I'll give it a good workout, 50 cord or so, over about a year...then I'll write a nice little review.
> 
> What a deal for you!



We are working on a real big one for you Zogger. 21-25 GPM pump, hyd lift, hyd 4-way, suspension.... More of a commercial only unit. Stay tuned.


----------



## zogger (Jul 1, 2014)

DHT said:


> We are working on a real big one for you Zogger. 21-25 GPM pump, hyd lift, hyd 4-way, suspension.... More of a commercial only unit. Stay tuned.



Now you're talking!

I'll save out some of this four foot diameter oak in the front yard....and I think I know where I can scrounge up some six foot diameter oak....


----------



## blades (Jul 1, 2014)

Welll if you are in that process, get rid of the 90 deg restrictive fittings and the hard line ( or at least double its size) put a quality auto return valve on it, get the tank size up where the oil has a chance to breath and cool off before being cycled again. How about 3/4 inch ( 1 inch even better) ports ( or metric equivalients) on the cylinder depending on the valve port size. Your current foot plate on that 35 ton in the picture isn't going to last long against a nasty crotch with that kind of pressure, beam sprung and foot plate bent if not separated and maybe more on the wedge end. It happens and doesn't take long. Its not just about tons but cycle time as well + keeping the oil temp in the proper range so as not burn up seals. Just a shade tree mech. with a bit of know how. Looks nice in the picture though. I do understand about building to a price point also. One more thought if its going to be road towable get some springs under it or torsion axels so it isn't bounicing willy nilly at 30 mph. Kinda un-nerving to see a splitter trying to jump into the bed of a pick up. Ok rant over.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 1, 2014)

WoodTick007 said:


> Where is this made? What make and model pump? I have never seen a 17.5 GPM pump before..... Who makes the control valve?


Just curious....Where is this made? What make and model pump? I have never seen a 17.5 GPM pump before..... Who makes the control valve?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 1, 2014)

WoodTick007 said:


> Just curious....Where is this made? What make and model pump? I have never seen a 17.5 GPM pump before..... Who makes the control valve?


China in sure


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 1, 2014)

It looks like a blount splitter to me


----------



## DHT (Jul 1, 2014)

WoodTick007 said:


> Just curious....Where is this made? What make and model pump? I have never seen a 17.5 GPM pump before..... Who makes the control valve?



Weldments, wheels, etc are from overseas. Many of the hydraulic components are domestic. The pump is custom for us, with a 1" 90 deg bend at the bottom to increase ground clearance. The 17.5 gpm uses the same high pressure stage gear as a 16 gpm pump. The lower pressure gear has a higher displacement which reduces cycle time.

We will be selling the individual pumps, valves and other hydraulic components in the near future.


----------



## DHT (Jul 1, 2014)

blades said:


> Welll if you are in that process, get rid of the 90 deg restrictive fittings and the hard line ( or at least double its size) put a quality auto return valve on it, get the tank size up where the oil has a chance to breath and cool off before being cycled again. How about 3/4 inch ( 1 inch even better) ports ( or metric equivalients) on the cylinder depending on the valve port size. Your current foot plate on that 35 ton in the picture isn't going to last long against a nasty crotch with that kind of pressure, beam sprung and foot plate bent if not separated and maybe more on the wedge end. It happens and doesn't take long. Its not just about tons but cycle time as well + keeping the oil temp in the proper range so as not burn up seals. Just a shade tree mech. with a bit of know how. Looks nice in the picture though. I do understand about building to a price point also. One more thought if its going to be road towable get some springs under it or torsion axels so it isn't bounicing willy nilly at 30 mph. Kinda un-nerving to see a splitter trying to jump into the bed of a pick up. Ok rant over.



The commercial 35 ton will not be horiz/vert. It will be more like a Timberwolf type splitter, but half the price. And yes all of the hydraulic components will be up sized to accommodate the much larger pump. You will all just have to wait.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice looking splitter!


Mr. HE


----------



## Ductape (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the big 'un.


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 2, 2014)

DHT said:


> The commercial 35 ton will not be horiz/vert. It will be more like a Timberwolf type splitter, but half the price. And yes all of the hydraulic components will be up sized to accommodate the much larger pump. You will all just have to wait.


I hope the beam is higher than the Timberwolf. at 6'-03" the working height of the Timberwolf is tough.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 2, 2014)

Rudedog said:


> I hope the beam is higher than the Timberwolf. at 6'-03" the working height of the Timberwolf is tough.



You can always do like I did, and get a 3 point splitter, it can be low medium or high!







Just move the 3 point to get it where you want it!

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 2, 2014)

DHT said:


> It will be more like a Timberwolf type splitter, but half the price.



Not if you don't get that wedge to the end of the beam, it won't!

That's one of the biggest "impovements" you can make to a splitter!

SR


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 2, 2014)

This splitter is just another poorly made china log splitter. I mean look at the pictures. Think about it.....nothing better having your welding done in china...... one week they are welding log splitters and the next week the same company is making plastic blowup pool toys......To each his own


----------



## DHT (Jul 2, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Not if you don't get that wedge to the end of the beam, it won't!
> 
> That's one of the biggest "impovements" you can make to a splitter!
> 
> SR



As we mentioned, what is shown here is the readily available 'non-commercial' 35 ton. You can buy this one today. The larger, commercial 35 ton will be horizontal only, and thus the wedge will be stationary and the cylinder will move a push plate. Availability will be later this year early next....


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 2, 2014)

A 17.5 gpm 2 stage pump would be a good match for a 4" cylinder, 9 sec, but with a 5" cylinder the cycle time is 13 sec. Most of us would not be happy with that wait. A 22 gpm = 10 sec, closer, 28 gpm = 8 sec. This is what we want! 

Producing what everyone else is doing will not give you a real nitch in the splitter market. Most of us are willing to pay the difference in the price of the pump for the improvement in speed. Remember you are not just competing with the hydraulic splitters but also with the inertia splitters like the Super Splitter which has a cycle time of 4 sec. The inertia splitters cost twice what your "22" ton unit does but folks are buying them because the increased productivity pays for the difference.

Lots of great suggests given in prior posts. Whether others are doing the same way, we the better informed want the little extras to have better posture, decrease resistance/heat generation & better oil cooling.
- Taller work height
- Wedge at the end of the beam, not on the cylinder
- Out-feed tables which start at least 4" before the wedge so the wood is over it & will not be pushed into it. gaps to allow debris to fall through.
- Use sweep elbow vs hard 90 degree fittings & no lines smaller than what comes off the pump
- Larger reservoir
- Consider having an oil cooler option. 
- Log lift
- Adjustable height wedge with quick change wedge options
- Horizontal wedge wings only beveled on the upper surface so the splits are not forced down into the out feed table. (Don't put the little vertical tabs at the end of the horizontal wings, but if you do, only on the upper surface). 

Tongue on the out-feed table end or on the cylinder base end. This is a question you might want a poll on. There are advantages to both.
- If the splits are going towards the towing vehicle, hitch under the out feed table area, it can make it easier to fill the towing vehicle. 
- If you will be splitting into a pile or onto trailers/multiple vehicles, then having the hitch under the cylinder base area would work better.
(These are assuming you want to be able to leave the splitter hooked up to the towing vehicle.)

Hope as you plan future models, you will consider these suggestions.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 2, 2014)

Sadly, as a percentage, the "better informed" is a small group. A splitter must be sold based on price and feature points. In that market the DHT line is near the top based on my window shopping. Vast majority of consumers will see it the same way I'm sure.

That tracked carrier looks like a dandy. I've been needing something like that for years, but making do with other options because I didn't want to import one from Europe and the used Hondas are pricey and beat to heck. Been planning to build one, but other projects have always come first.



Mr. HE


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 2, 2014)

Sawyer Rob said:


> You can always do like I did, and get a 3 point splitter, it can be low medium or high!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reporting you for excessive taunting.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 2, 2014)

I know you guys get tired of these suggestions, but speaking from experience, if my Speeco had the filter and pump mounted where yours is. I'd a knocked that off a long time ago. My engine is on that side and I have had several pieces of wood fall against it. It's a common happening when you're splitting , especially after a long time and you get tired and drop more chunks on it. Which solving the problem would be easy as welding a metal plate over the filter and hoses.


----------



## nathon918 (Jul 3, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> A 17.5 gpm 2 stage pump would be a good match for a 4" cylinder, 9 sec, but with a 5" cylinder the cycle time is 13 sec. Most of us would not be happy with that wait. A 22 gpm = 10 sec, closer, 28 gpm = 8 sec. This is what we want!
> 
> Producing what everyone else is doing will not give you a real nitch in the splitter market. Most of us are willing to pay the difference in the price of the pump for the improvement in speed. Remember you are not just competing with the hydraulic splitters but also with the inertia splitters like the Super Splitter which has a cycle time of 4 sec. The inertia splitters cost twice what your "22" ton unit does but folks are buying them because the increased productivity pays for the difference.
> 
> ...


with all of that it would just be a timberwolf knockoff, selling in the same price range as a real timberwolf. they can make it "look" like a timberwolf for half the price, but they dont compare...
personally im not a huge fan of timberwolf splitters, (just dont like their setup) but i like thet thay are an ORIGINAL american made splitter (with the exception of very few parts) and not just some POS china COPY...

timberwolf and speeco's patent's must be up, now all of the copycat splitters will come out just like when all of the junk supersplit copys came out, which also dont compare to a real supersplit...
must be nice to make money off of someone elses hard work, nevermind the free R&D they get off this forum


----------



## DHT (Jul 3, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> with all of that it would just be a timberwolf knockoff, selling in the same price range as a real timberwolf. they can make it "look" like a timberwolf for half the price, but they dont compare...
> personally im not a huge fan of timberwolf splitters, (just dont like their setup) but i like thet thay are an ORIGINAL american made splitter (with the exception of very few parts) and not just some POS china COPY...
> 
> timberwolf and speeco's patent's must be up, now all of the copycat splitters will come out just like when all of the junk supersplit copys came out, which also dont compare to a real supersplit...




Appreciate your reply, but our commercial units are 100% designed, sourced, welded, assembled here in CO. We do our best to bring the best product we can at a very reasonable price point. We have big box, dealer and commercial level customers. Each has very different wants and needs. Please read our reviews, or better yet try our product, before insinuating it is junk. Furthermore, you might want to check whose name is on the SpeeCo patents and ours.....they might be the same person. Lastly, as a sponsor of this very forum, we feel we are paying our fair share to solicit the opinion of customers who use these products heavily. Therefore we fail to see how we are taking advantage of "free R&D." Thanks in advance.


----------



## nathon918 (Jul 3, 2014)

DHT said:


> Appreciate your reply, but our commercial units are 100% designed, sourced, welded, assembled here in CO. We do our best to bring the best product we can at a very reasonable price point. We have big box, dealer and commercial level customers. Each has very different wants and needs. Please read our reviews before insinuating our product is junk. Furthermore, you might want to check whose name is on the SpeeCo patents and ours.....they might be the same person. Thanks in advance.


100% designed "like" a Timberwolf?
may be the same owner on the patent but who was named inventor???? or was SpeeCo bought out and DHT means SpeeCo in chinese?
last question, what size cylinder will this splitter be running?


----------



## DHT (Jul 3, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> 100% designed "like" a Timberwolf?
> may be the same owner on the patent but who was named inventor???? or was SpeeCo bought out and DHT means SpeeCo in chinese?
> last question, what size cylinder will this splitter be running?



Nathon, 
No body wins an argument on the internet, this much we know. I am sure you can figure out the patent answers. As for our commercial design we will start another thread to solicit the opinion of the forum. It will be a bit of a crowd sourced design experiment. With respect to your opinions, and where/how you spend your money that is all up to you. We respectfully ask that you keep your contributions to threads about our products positive unless you have had a negative experience after purchasing one of our products. We feel this is fair.


----------



## nathon918 (Jul 3, 2014)

DHT said:


> Appreciate your reply, but our commercial units are 100% designed, sourced, welded, assembled here in CO. We do our best to bring the best product we can at a very reasonable price point. We have big box, dealer and commercial level customers. Each has very different wants and needs. Please read our reviews, or better yet try our product, before insinuating it is junk. Furthermore, you might want to check whose name is on the SpeeCo patents and ours.....they might be the same person. Lastly, as a sponsor of this very forum, we feel we are paying our fair share to solicit the opinion of customers who use these products heavily. Therefore we fail to see how we are taking advantage of "free R&D." Thanks in advance.


 as a sponsor you pay for advertisment in the way of your link at the top of the page. out of all of the sponsors you're the ONLY one ive seen with an account asking for ideas, but atleast you admit to it...i guess.
ive seen other sponsors with accounts and they only post to inform people about upcoming products, thus advertisment...

if DHT put out innovative or atleast products of their own design AKA Original, i would respect that regardless of where it was made, but i have no respect for "copycats" that have no ideas of their own!
i guess most people are just too lazy to be original?!?!?!


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just because there could be similar features, does not mean it would be a copy. Competition vs a monopoly is what causes ideas to improve & helps to keep prices down.

Hopefully you noted in my post I was encouraging DHT to be different & to develop a nitch of their own.

If you look at my avatar/file attached, you will see the splitter I built before I became involved in any of the forums. The only exposure to hydraulic splitters at that time was the basic horizontal/vertical splitters sold at box stores.

If you want to see how my splitter evolved, you can read the attached PDF. 

My splitter has many features similar to a "Timber Wolf" but there is also a lot of differences.
- Designed to split towards the towing vehicle
- Setup to pull a trailer behind it
- Oil cooler
- Extra valve with quick disconnect to allow it to be use as an portable hydraulic unit.
- Storage box
- Out-feed tables are tapered & fold up for transport.
- Coupler is removable & a pintle eye can be used in it's place
- Has a hydraulic "landing gear" for a jack

It is obvious I did not "copy" Timber Wolf's design.

Is there blatant theft of ideas? Yes. However, to build a similar item with notable changes/different options is how ideas are refined. If members are offering suggestions of features they would like to see on a product, isn't that part of what a forum is about, sharing ideas? When I put forth a thought on something I plant to do or build, I am expecting suggestions: - Ways to improve, refinements, or potential problems.

DHT came to this site as a sponsor. If I were a sponsor I would expect to be able to introduce my product / services & anticipate feedback. This is what they did, & feed back is what we as members are providing. It is their choice to accept & incorporate the suggestions/ideas.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 3, 2014)

I could be wrong but I remember seeing somewhere that DHT builds Speeco splitters, or supplies them with the parts?


Mr. HE


----------



## DHT (Jul 3, 2014)

What we believe is being debated here is the significant, and often confused, difference between invention and innovation. We do not claim to be inventors. We did not invent the log splitter, much like Henry Ford did not invent the automobile. What we do is provide a better product at a better price, just like Mr. Ford. That is innovation. Bringing once financially unobtainable products to those who could not purchase a similar competitive product.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 3, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> as a sponsor you pay for advertisment in the way of your link at the top of the page. out of all of the sponsors you're the ONLY one ive seen with an account asking for ideas, but atleast you admit to it...i guess.
> ive seen other sponsors with accounts and they only post to inform people about upcoming products, thus advertisment...
> 
> if DHT put out innovative or atleast products of their own design AKA Original, i would respect that regardless of where it was made, but i have no respect for "copycats" that have no ideas of their own!
> i guess most people are just too lazy to be original?!?!?!




What kind of truck do you drive? Who did they copy? What kind of shoes do you wear? What are they a copy of? Maybe your bed sheets are a totally original idea that you made yourself or had tailored as a one off product?

The point is you are trying to apply a standard to DHT that no other product is held to. Timberwolf is not an original product or design, they copied others and use off the shelf parts that dozens of other manufacturers use.

If you don't like it DHT, don't buy it. The only influence you have is your dollar.



Mr. HE


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 3, 2014)

DHT said:


> Appreciate your reply, but our commercial units are 100% designed, sourced, welded, assembled here in CO. We do our best to bring the best product we can at a very reasonable price point. We have big box, dealer and commercial level customers. Each has very different wants and needs. Please read our
> reviews, or better yet try our product, before insinuating it is junk. Furthermore, you might want to check whose name is on the SpeeCo patents and ours.....they might be the same person. Lastly, as a sponsor of this very forum, we feel we are paying our fair share to solicit the opinion of customers who use these products heavily. Therefore we fail to see how we are taking advantage of "free R&D." Thanks in advance.


Your evasiveness to my initial inquiry leads me, and I am sure others to believe that your a "snakeoil" salesman. And perhaps your not bright enough to realize marketing your "product" as a copy of a Timberwolf is not impressive to most if not all people. What it does do, is tell people that you lack core values and principles.


DHT said:


> What we believe is being debated here is the significant, and often confused, difference between invention and innovation. We do not claim to be inventors. We did not invent the log splitter, much like Henry Ford did not invent the automobile. What we do is provide a better product at a better price, just like Mr. Ford. That is innovation. Bringing once financially unobtainable products to those who could not purchase a similar competitive product.


Dude.....you are just another "SnakeOil" salesman.....thats it.....nothing more. So please don't paint yourself in the likings of Henry Ford. . . You need to step back from that crack pipe. . .as it appears the jury is out on you.


----------



## nathon918 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> What kind of truck do you drive? Who did they copy? What kind of shoes do you wear? What are they a copy of? Maybe your bed sheets are a totally original idea that you made yourself or had tailored as a one off product?
> 
> The point is you are trying to apply a standard to DHT that no other product is held to. Timberwolf is not an original product or design, they copied others and use off the shelf parts that dozens of other manufacturers use.
> 
> ...


comparing sheets and shoes to a splitter
i wear Chippewa's made in USA, likely _influenced _by Red Wings... 

theres a difference between functioning the same and being the same, a timberwolf is original, they manufacture the splitter, but they INCORPORATE off the shelf parts since they are a splitter manufacturer, not an engine, or hydraulics manufacturer, they may have options that function the same as others but they are not the same.


if a DHT and a SpeeCO we painted an identical color with no labels, would you not think they we made by the same manufacturer? they are nearly identical...
if i parked my dodge next to your ford, both same color with all brand info removed, does that make them the same truck because they both have 4 wheels and a bed? no! theres MANY differences between the two... not just which brand chonda engine it has, or how tall the foot plate is, or the damn color.

any way my whole point is if your're going to manufactur something "new" why in the hell would you not make it obviously different? if you say you make the "best in value" why copy an exsiting design?

look at DR's version of the super split, best ****ing thing since sliced bread right? look how that POS turned out, all because they "copied" someone elses design without putting any effort into the details...


----------



## nathon918 (Jul 3, 2014)

DHT said:


> What we believe is being debated here is the significant, and often confused, difference between invention and innovation. We do not claim to be inventors. We did not invent the log splitter, much like Henry Ford did not invent the automobile. What we do is provide a better product at a better price, just like Mr. Ford. That is innovation. Bringing once financially unobtainable products to those who could not purchase a similar competitive product.


 just so everyone's clear just what are you comparing your products to? better than what?


----------



## DHT (Jul 3, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> if a DHT and a SpeeCO we painted an identical color with no labels, would you not think they we made by the same manufacturer? they are nearly identical...
> .



Excellent point thank you for noticing. Though the DHT version has more features. Larger pump (13gpm vs 11), larger coupler (l090 vs 75), bigger wedge (8" vs 7), bigger foot plate, removable stripper plates, in tank suction screen, flip down stand, log catcher included, filtered tank cap, etc. So in addition to having far more features, it is generally available at a lower price.



nathon918 said:


> just so everyone's clear just what are you comparing your products to? better than what?



We don't believe it is good karma to call out out competition on an internet forum of all places. You will increasingly see more and more of our products displace our competition like they have at Menards and other retail channels. You really don't have to buy our product if you think there is something better out there for you. Everyone has their own wants and needs. We are not all things to all people. It's not our goal.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 3, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> as a sponsor you pay for advertisment in the way of your link at the top of the page. out of all of the sponsors you're the ONLY one ive seen with an account asking for ideas, but atleast you admit to it...i guess.
> ive seen other sponsors with accounts and they only post to inform people about upcoming products, thus advertisment...
> 
> if DHT put out innovative or atleast products of their own design AKA Original, i would respect that regardless of where it was made, but i have no respect for "copycats" that have no ideas of their own!
> i guess most people are just too lazy to be original?!?!?!


So what's the problem with asking for ideas? I'd rather spend my money on a product that is built to specs based on what the buying public (me) asks for rather than a product that is built to mainly just a price point...
I agree with Oliver1655, adding a few design features that are not available on big box store splitters would make this unit a stand out choice for a person shopping for a splitter below the commercial grade category.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 3, 2014)

Enough with these horizontal/vertical cheap ass splitters. The whole design idea is a compromise. The hydraulic tank is too small. The tires are right where you want to stand so you trip over them. Or you end up reaching out too far while lifting logs into place (poor ergonomics). You can only work from one side because of where the engine is mounted. The vertical mode is worse. Nothing better then trying to hold a log in place on uneven ground while you try to grab the lever and wait an eternity for the wedge to engage the log.

And I'm not sure if anyone's mentioned but maybe try to get the filter out of harms way. I know that would cost another xx cents for the costs of another fitting, hose and bracket...

Anyone considering one of these things would be better of buying a welder and making their own.


----------



## ttyR2 (Jul 12, 2014)

Strange. I have zero regrets buying one, and when I decide to modify it, I have a great starting point instead of spending hours building a beam/wedge/etc. DHT, like most manufacturers, builds for the market which generally *isn't* going to fork out big bucks on a Timberwolf.

I will chime in with having a 5~10gal hydraulic tank on a 17gpm pump is just bad design. Basic rule of thumb is 2.5gal of hydraulic fluid for each GPM on the pump.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have heard 1 gallon of fluid / GPM. Either way unless there is an oil cooler, it is too small unless you are planning only when the temperature is < 50°F.


----------



## jburner (Jul 13, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> Strange. I have zero regrets buying one, and when I decide to modify it, I have a great starting point instead of spending hours building a beam/wedge/etc. DHT, like most manufacturers, builds for the market which generally *isn't* going to fork out big bucks on a Timberwolf.
> 
> I will chime in with having a 5~10gal hydraulic tank on a 17gpm pump is just bad design. Basic rule of thumb is 2.5gal of hydraulic fluid for each GPM on the pump.



Maybe that's why someone commented that their cylinder was quite warm to the touch after splitting. See post #1 http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/dht-22-ton-splitter-review.255796/


----------



## deranged (Jul 14, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> Strange. I have zero regrets buying one, and when I decide to modify it, I have a great starting point instead of spending hours building a beam/wedge/etc. DHT, like most manufacturers, builds for the market which generally *isn't* going to fork out big bucks on a Timberwolf.
> 
> I will chime in with having a 5~10gal hydraulic tank on a 17gpm pump is just bad design. Basic rule of thumb is 2.5gal of hydraulic fluid for each GPM on the pump.



I have no regrets buying mine either. Mine gets warm as well, but still works great. As a homeowner looking for a splitter for personal use, DHT can't be beat as far as bang for your buck is concerned.


----------



## Jedc43 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have the 28 ton model and love it....I cant imagine that there would be anything that this unit could not handle. I havnt run across anything with mine.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 27, 2014)

There is A guy on the WeldingWeb who purchased the 28 ton model and after about 45 minutes of operation the hydraulics begin to in his word "shudder". He also commented that his hydraulic oil gets very very hot. He complained about something else, but its slipping my mind at the moment


----------



## Jedc43 (Jul 27, 2014)

WoodTick007 said:


> There is A guy on the WeldingWeb who purchased the 28 ton model and after about 45 minutes of operation the hydraulics begin to in his word "shudder". He also commented that his hydraulic oil gets very very hot. He complained about something else, but its slipping my mind at the moment


I would be interested in knowing if his issue has been resolved or not. I havn't heard anything negative about the product yet but I am sure that DHT would work with the customer if it is under warranty.


----------



## zogger (Jul 27, 2014)

Jedc43 said:


> I would be interested in knowing if his issue has been resolved or not. I havn't heard anything negative about the product yet but I am sure that DHT would work with the customer if it is under warranty.



Very easy to find thread over there, not allowed direct linkage to other forums, weldingweb dot com and DHT google will take you to it.

No issue not resolved, not much of a follow up. Speculation is incorrect fluid, cavitation, perhaps a misplaced tank baffle or not enough fluid and so on. Also a nice dig at the folks here that we were criticizing the dht splitters unfairly or something.....

I am not involved either way, just like to do web searches...


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 27, 2014)

ttyR2 said:


> Strange. I have zero regrets buying one, and when I decide to modify it, I have a great starting point instead of spending hours building a beam/wedge/etc. DHT, like most manufacturers, builds for the market which generally *isn't* going to fork out big bucks on a Timberwolf.
> 
> I will chime in with having a 5~10gal hydraulic tank on a 17gpm pump is just bad design. Basic rule of thumb is 2.5gal of hydraulic fluid for each GPM on the pump.


Still no regrets???


----------



## DHT (Jul 27, 2014)

Hydraulic oil (AW46/32) is essentially very similar to 10w-30 motor oil and it can run at 180 degrees all day long, just like it does in your car engine. So these units will heat up the cylinder after prolonged use when you are moving the cylinder back and forth. Most of the heat generation, above and beyond pump compression, comes from forcing the fluid through the valve and the hard line connecting the valve port to the far end of the cylinder. As some have mentioned you can take some of the restriction out of the system by enlarging these lines and ports. That said the valve is rated to 25GPM. You can add an inline cooler like a transmission, power steering pump cooler, or small radiator if you are a real heavy users. All are doable, if one should so desire. And if you are really concerned paint the cylinder white, that is good for 40+ degrees on a sunny day. 

With respect to the OP on the weldingweb, and TTYR2's post here, if he indeed has a problem we will fix it. Just call our customer service. Ask for Carolyn.

If the issue he is describing, jerking motion of the wedge in extension, is accompanied with some noises, such as a howling when the unit heats up that is generally a damaged seal in the cylinder. It may not be sever enough to cause a loss of force, but something we would happily replace anyhow. Again if there is ever anything really wrong just call our offices or send us a PM here. If we don't get it right the first time, we'll always make it right. That much you can count on.

Cheers,
DHT


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's the problem with your whole system.The reservoir is TOO SMALL. Unless you are splitting the toughest wood know, the 2 stage pump isn't going to go into the high pressure low volume stage very often, so you are continuously pumping 5 or so gallons through the system at 17.5 gallons a minute and you are making a lot more than 180 degrees.
In any hydraulic system all the components have to match up and that includes the most important and most neglected component, the oil reservoir. All in all, your splitter looks as good as any other splitter sold for around the same price, but you have ignored the same thing every other splitter builder ignores.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 2, 2014)

You've measured the oil temp exceeding 180° on a DHT splitter?



Mr. HE


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 2, 2014)

Jedc43 said:


> I have the 28 ton model and love it....I cant imagine that there would be anything that this unit could not handle. I havnt run across anything with mine.





Geez man, grab a stump and sit down for a while while you split! That looks like it sucks to be stooping over like that, I imagine that's why some people swear by the horizontal splitters. I have no idea why anybody would want to stand up to split all of your wood either way?


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 3, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> You've measured the oil temp exceeding 180° on a DHT splitter?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


No, send me one and I will.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 3, 2014)

redheadwoodshed said:


> No, send me one and I will.


Should take about 45 minutes.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 5, 2014)

redheadwoodshed said:


> No, send me one and I will.



So you admit that you're making an assumption about the oil temps?


Mr. HE


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Aug 6, 2014)

Bottom line is you will NEVER please everyone with ANY design. After years of working up wood I had in my mind what would work best for MY operation. Naturally nothing out there like it so I built my own, incorporating what works best for my operation. Click the link below and you can see some things not commercially found elsewhere.

I personally do not like a push plate/fixed wedge and here is why. I work up quite a bit of larger diameter wood. To pull back a 3ft round of hardwood to resplit again and again is more work than I feel I want to do. It also would make a swinging situation when the round is being held by the overhead lift, not a good thing. Small stuff, yeah, not a big deal but I don't split too much small stuff and don't use a conveyor out the back. I split in the woods, throw to the side and load another day. Basically backing down the log length. I built mine so it is POSSIBLE for one man to split up large rounds with a LOT less effort. What I'm trying to show is that everyone has their own way of doing things. My way won't work well for someone else and vice/versa. Most of the rounds I do would probably push a Supersplit into the ground if all the weight was on it.

I do realize some do not have the resources or time to build their own and for the money, Speeco and DHT offer a great option. You could NOT buy the parts and steel for what they sell a complete unit for. I'd guess it would be at least twice as much to do it that way. It's one thing if you have the stuff laying around but NEW parts and steel would be way up there. You have to compare apples to apples with this.

My hat is off to these guys to at least be open to ideas and answer posters questions. Not too many others are doing that. Reputation can and will bring a strong/loyal customer base which is something that has been lost with most CEO's today. Keep it up DHT!


----------



## NSMaple1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am not seeing what is bad about a site sponsor showing their stuff, and asking for feedback on it & future stuff. Usually complaints come from companies building stuff with no feedback or not caring what their customers might want. Some people just can't be pacified.

Then again, I really like my little 22 ton H/V splitter with the wedge on the ram. So maybe I just don't know...


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 6, 2014)

WOW ‼
In all the splitter thread I read comments about how big the reservoir needs to be, how big the lines need to be, how big the cylinder needs to be, how big the wedge needs to be, how big the push plate needs to be, how big the engine needs to be, and I can't remember what all else.
And then I look at my splitter, that's been splitting wood for over 30 years, still has the original hydraulic oil in it (and it's still as clear as bottled water)... man-oh-man, to read these threads, my splitter should have melted down 29½ years ago.

DHT,
If'n ya' really wanna' build something "innovative" take a lesson from the guys who build these.

100% hands-free auto-cycle operation.
Adjustable stroke length.
Automatic throttle control.
8000 PSI operating pressure.
Less than 10 second cycle time (for the full 25 inch stroke).
Single spool, user serviceable (one lock nut and one single o-ring), hands-free, auto-cycle valve.
Non-vented (closed system) hydraulics.
Floating/swiveling small circular push pad that keeps all force directly in-line with the ram, even on angle-cut rounds.
All metal coupling between engine and pump.
One single, small diameter hydraulic pressure hose (all others are welded steel).
Takes up less space than a small lawn tractor.
Total *WET* weight... less than 200 pounds‼
Now that's innovation... and they've been building them for over thirty years‼


----------



## zogger (Aug 6, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> WOW ‼
> In all the splitter thread I read comments about how big the reservoir needs to be, how big the lines need to be, how big the cylinder needs to be, how big the wedge needs to be, how big the push plate needs to be, how big the engine needs to be, and I can't remember what all else.
> And then I look at my splitter, that's been splitting wood for over 30 years, still has the original hydraulic oil in it (and it's still as clear as bottled water)... man-oh-man, to read these threads, my splitter should have melted down 29½ years ago.
> 
> ...



And swivels to fit around huge rounds on the ground, so no log lift required. To me, that is the best feature.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 6, 2014)

Hddnis said:


> So you admit that you're making an assumption about the oil temps?
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


No. If you continuously pump 5 gallons of oil at 17 GPM it's going to get hotter than 180 degrees.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 6, 2014)

redheadwoodshed said:


> _*No. If you continuously pump 5 gallons of oil at 17 GPM it's going to get hotter than 180 degrees.*_



That's not true... but it seems so if you keep thinking inside the box.
The temperature of the hydraulic oil is directly related to the total heat load of the system (inefficiencies + pressure drops = total heat load) vs. the total heat dissipation capacity of the system.
There is two ways to reduce oil temperature... reduce the heat load or increase the heat dissipation capacity (or both). It's entirely possible to pump 5 gallons of oil at 17 GPM indefinitely without ever coming close to 180° oil temperature. All systems have inefficiencies such as fittings, valves, etc... but...

Take two identical systems... identical, except that one operates at 2500-3000 PSI (typical log splitter) and the other operates at 8000 PSI (my log splitter). The inefficiencies and pressure drops are (near) identical, but the higher pressure system does more work at (almost) the same heat load... meaning the oil in the higher pressure system will heat less while doing the same amount of work.

But it don't end there, because systems are not necessarily identical.
If you can then eliminate or reduce pressure drops, such long line runs, leaking seals, by-pass valves (mine has no by-pass valve, rubber seals, or long lines... heck, the valve and cylinder are basically one unit), etc., you can reduce the heat load greatly.

Increasing the heat dissipation capacity is simple... just put more of the fluid in direct contact with the steel. For example, use the long, thin beam as a reservoir (such as my splitter) instead of a square box, use steel lines instead of rubber hoses, etc. This is also where a higher pressure system has an advantage; higher pressure allows the use of a smaller cylinder to do the same work (at greater speed per GPM), meaning a greater percentage of the oil inside the cylinder is in direct contact with the steel... the oil is cooled more.
*


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 16, 2014)

There are hydraulic systems that circulate the oil ten times a minute that don't over heat. Big huge tanks are yesterdays answer and they are expensive to fill and cause more problems than they solve.



Mr. HE


----------



## ttyR2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Update on my 28 ton DHT splitter.

I changed out the AW32 for AW46 and actually had the wedge chattering when cold. Took a knotted wire wheel and belt sander and cleaned all the powder coating off the bottom of the wedge carrier along with taking most of it off of the sliding surface in the beam. No more chattering and I split well over a cord today non-stop.

So what I may have thought was a hydraulic issue was actually probably the powder coating on two surfaces starting to stick to each other. That and the fact that the wedge carrier is a bit loose in the "rails" it rides in allowed it to start shuddering.


----------



## DHT (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Some dry lube once in a while can also help. Glad everything is working well!


----------



## ttyR2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Oddly, I'm the only one I know in my circle of friends who has a splitter. It's a bit amusing when we're splitting wood and they bring in what they think is a whopper of a round to split, and then look disappointed when the splitter doesn't even struggle. Makes me grin.


----------



## Stash (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been watching the threads about this particular machine, and just joined the site. I intend to purchase the 35 ton model as soon as my rewards cards get here, for lowes. My thoughts are to run the 4 way wedge with the splitter. Are there any concerns with this idea, and are there any upgrades or add ons that I should consider?? I'll be splitting 5-10 cords a year for personal and family use.


----------



## muddstopper (Oct 10, 2014)

Spidey, I hate to start a fude, but according to your spec,s


> My splitter uses 8000 PSI and a small cylinder (OD measures around 2.75 inches, don’t know the ID) and is rated at 18 tons. It weighs less than 200 pounds and has about a 10 second cycle time using a 7 HP engine and two-stage pump. It will go toe-to-toe with any rated 20-24 ton splitter out there.


.
Your cyl bore would need to be 2.425in dia at 8000psi to make 18tons of force. Your total od is 2.75 which leave you with a cyl barrel thickness of .375, which would be divided by 2 to give a actual thickness of about3/16. I dont know what material your cyl barrel is, but I have my doubts that that thickness will hold the force of 8000psi. I have to ask, have you ever put a actual guage on your splitter to see what the actual psi is? You claim a two stage pump, I cant see the pump that well in your pictures, but it looks like a cross or gresen single stage gear pump. To get your cycle times you would need to be pumping 5gpm. [email protected] requires a 27hp engine to operate. Your engine is severly lacking in hp at only 7hp. I would like to know the actual specs on your splitter, because something isnt adding up.


----------



## snoozeys (Oct 10, 2014)

Send it to me in aus and ill test it against some real hardwoods


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Nov 24, 2015)

DHT said:


> As we mentioned, what is shown here is the readily available 'non-commercial' 35 ton. You can buy this one today. The larger, commercial 35 ton will be horizontal only, and thus the wedge will be stationary and the cylinder will move a push plate. Availability will be later this year early next....



I was just curious to how this horizontal only splitter was working out. Was it released and I missed it?


----------



## DHT (Nov 25, 2015)

FLRA_Dave said:


> I was just curious to how this horizontal only splitter was working out. Was it released and I missed it?



Still making some small adjustments....we'll post it to the forum for comment in the next couple of weeks.....promise!


----------



## shamusturbo (Nov 25, 2015)

As Americans, who live in the greatest country on earth, PLEASE stop being so pessimistic and arrogant about the passion and labor of DHT and almost everything else!!! You sound like the media. I have seen the DHT at Lowes and for the price, you CANNOT beat it. I know for certain, you could not build anything similar (assuming you needed to purchase everything) for anywhere close to $1000. Make it what you want. I hate to bust your bubble but most of us are splitting less than 20 cords a year (probably closer to 6-10, maybe) which is well within the "capacity" of this machine. Don't run it like a hammerhead, change the oil every year, and you should have a machine like this for 30 years, EASY. Take it and make it what you want! 

So you want twice as much machine, for the same price and work 1/3 as hard & long as you did last year for the same results?


----------



## blades (Nov 25, 2015)

sounds like human nature to me


----------



## fred bergman (Nov 25, 2015)

has the designer ever used it to split wood all day ?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Nov 25, 2015)

shamusturbo said:


> change the oil every year, and you should have a machine like this for 30 years, EASY


----------



## ROCKY A. SHIELDS (Nov 27, 2015)

shamusturbo said:


> As Americans, who live in the greatest country on earth, PLEASE stop being so pessimistic and arrogant about the passion and labor of DHT and almost everything else!!! You sound like the media. I have seen the DHT at Lowes and for the price, you CANNOT beat it. I know for certain, you could not build anything similar (assuming you needed to purchase everything) for anywhere close to $1000. Make it what you want. I hate to bust your bubble but most of us are splitting less than 20 cords a year (probably closer to 6-10, maybe) which is well within the "capacity" of this machine. Don't run it like a hammerhead, change the oil every year, and you should have a machine like this for 30 years, EASY. Take it and make it what you want!
> 
> So you want twice as much machine, for the same price and work 1/3 as hard & long as you did last year for the same results?


I just purchased a 27 ton and had some minor problems, and DHT bent over backwards for me! Beng a buisness owner all my life I only would hope I gave this kind of service. WELL DONE DHT. THANK YOU


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 28, 2015)

Keep up the good work DHT!

I am interested in a model with a log lift and adjustable wedge.


----------



## Weesa20 (Nov 30, 2015)

fred bergman said:


> has the designer ever used it to split wood all day ?



Maybe the designers don't split all day, but they do have owners and users like me that offer input...I have two DHT splitters- 22t and 28t and am very happy with the product and the company that stands behind them. Pics of the 28t in action at the butt pile (that Polar trailer has almost no moving parts and cost more than 1/2 as much as my 22t and I've had far more problems with the trailer than the splitter....)


----------



## olympyk_999 (Nov 30, 2015)

Weesa20 said:


> Maybe the designers don't split all day, but they do have owners and users like me that offer input...I have two DHT splitters- 22t and 28t and am very happy with the product and the company that stands behind them. Pics of the 28t in action at the butt pile (that Polar trailer has almost no moving parts and cost more than 1/2 as much as my 22t and I've had far more problems with the trailer than the splitter....)


you forgot the part about you not being a paid spokesperson


----------



## Slackerjpt (Dec 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> WOW ‼
> In all the splitter thread I read comments about how big the reservoir needs to be, how big the lines need to be, how big the cylinder needs to be, how big the wedge needs to be, how big the push plate needs to be, how big the engine needs to be, and I can't remember what all else.
> And then I look at my splitter, that's been splitting wood for over 30 years, still has the original hydraulic oil in it (and it's still as clear as bottled water)... man-oh-man, to read these threads, my splitter should have melted down 29½ years ago.
> 
> ...


Do you change the filter?


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 1, 2015)

Slackerjpt said:


> *Do you change the filter?*


Never have changed the filter, never have changed the oil... and it's still crystal clear.
*


----------



## AIM (Dec 1, 2015)

You might wanna put a gauge on that 8000 psi... Unless of course the darkside of the internet told you better...


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 2, 2015)

AIM said:


> *You might wanna put a gauge on that 8000 psi...*


Why??
I'm not having any problems with it.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Dec 2, 2015)

Actually AIM, there ain't any way to put a gauge on it. There's only two threaded fittings, one at the pump and one the control valve at the other end of the hose... everything else is welded. The valve and cylinder are welded together, the hydraulic booster and shifter are incorporated within that. The pump is not a two-stage pump, the valve does the "shifting" from high to low... it's all done within the valve and cylinder. The 8000 PSI pressure is not made by the pump, the hydraulic booster does that on a demand basis and is incorporated in the welded valve/cylinder assembly... I believe the pump only supplies 1500 PSI to the valve input port. How is it possible for the machine to develop 15 to 20 tons of splitting force (depending on model) using a 2-inch cylinder if pressures ain't in the 8000 PSI range??

This is from the manual...

_The hydraulic system on the Log Boss uses
very high oil pressure and any leaks should
not be touched if they are spraying oil.
The 1500 P.S.I. will penetrate the skin under
the right conditions. The Log Boss hydraulic
system develops *up to 8OOO P.S.I.* If oil is
blown into your skin, SEE YOUR PHYSICIAN
WITHOUT DELAY!_

_Your Log Boss oil reservoir has been filled
at the factory with Amoco 1000 fluid. IMPORTANT!
Do not add any other kind of hydraulic fluid to
the machine. To do so could ruin the hydraulic
system. Because of the *ultra high* pressure of
the Log Boss hydraulic system, many oil products
are inadequate and will cause *immediate failure*._

_Do not use substitute hydraulic systems to
power the splitter, such as the pump on a farm
tractor. *Excess input pressure* will cause
breakage of the machine and possible personal
injury._

_PERIODIC MAINTENANCE REQUIREMENTS
1. Check oil level - with ram in not extended.
Oil level should be approximately I" below
oil filler hole.
2. Grease cam on lever.
3. Check engine oil each time before starting.
4. Check guide shoes (on under side of ram
head) for excessive wear. Worn, cracked
guide shoes put undue wear on ram bushing
and should be replaced immediately.
5. Put light oil on throttle cable so it runs
into housing and allows for freer motion.
6. Nicks on the wedge can be easily fixed with
sharp file.
_
Notice that changing the hydraulic oil and filter is not a recommended, nor required, maintenance item.
Closed system (no vent), no moisture intrusion, no need to change it.
*


----------



## AIM (Dec 3, 2015)

Ya I'll eat some crow on this one. I would have never believed 8000 psi out of any splitter pump. Usually high psi stuff is on special industrial equipment. Plus 8000 psi hose isn't exactly common.


----------



## lknchoppers (Dec 3, 2015)

Build it here and stop the Chinese manufacturing and put some big wheels on these things, they look like little shopping carts!! That is why they trailer so bad. Price isn't everything especially when you have to buy another splitter to replace the low priced model.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Dec 3, 2015)

lknchoppers said:


> Build it here and stop the Chinese manufacturing and put some big wheels on these things, they look like little shopping carts!! That is why they trailer so bad. Price isn't everything especially when you have to buy another splitter to replace the low priced model.


----------

